# XKR Engine clean



## V8 JEFF (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi guys,

Had a go at cleaning the engine bay following all your advice on the forum. Pleased with the results and Meguiars engine dressing :thumb:

Covered up most of the electrical connections first with plastic bag cuttings and tape.

Took car out of garage and gave a quick hose down of the engine compartment using the garden sprinkler spray setting on hose (low pressure).

Washed the wings and nose-cone with shampoo and left like that to protect from the next stage.

Used Meguiars all purpose cleaner diluted and in a kitchen worktop cleaner spray bottle.

Liberally sprayed everything then used a 3" paintbrush to agitiate it all. Very hard to get at a lot of bits

Left it to soak for a while and then agitated all again and sprayed some more APC to ensure everything had got coated including the bonnet underside and vents.

Hosed off then and closed the bonnet and started her up. No warning lights of any kind so happy with that.

Drove car head in to the garage and left the back sticking out so I didn't gas myself then let her idle for 5 minutes.

Stopped and opened up and dried everything off with a couple of old towels.

Dressed the engine with Meguiars engine dressing and wiped off excess with a towel again.

Repeat close bonnet and run engine for 5 then took photos of results

Closed bonnet and gave the paintwork a quick wipe with Meguiars speed detailer and final wipe ...........

After and before then before and after


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks good mate :thumb:


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

One of these things rumbles past me down the road sometimes. The noise is EPIC. Possibly the best noise I've heard from a car.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good, but no need to cover anything up on these engines... 

:thumb:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice work, looking good:thumb:

Chris.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Now thats an engine. Proper Jag and also proper clean.


----------



## volvodude (May 5, 2010)

more photos please lol awesome job mate


----------

